# Fountek RM6K build



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey everyone I am going to be building 4 Fountek RM6K's for my grandfather
heres some pics on the progress


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not familiar with that design/kit at all, but your grandpa is lucky to get new speakers. BTW, how thick is that wood?


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Its .75" thick, the thickest they offer at lowes:rofl2:


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

As a update I have finished sanding the sides, getting them flush.
Still really cold and snowy so I cant really do anything.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been intrigued with this monitor kit too. Looks promising. Did you get your parts from Madisound?
https://www.madisound.com/store/index.php?cPath=35_420

Keep your progress photos coming and of course the completed project. I'd like to know how it sounds too.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes I did get my parts from madisound, so far Ive cut and sanded everything
When I free aired everything, it sounded pretty good. The only complaint that I have is that the terminals that are on everything are really weak and have already broken one. Nothing soulder wont fix


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Endesereth said:


> Yes I did get my parts from madisound, so far Ive cut and sanded everything
> When I free aired everything, it sounded pretty good. The only complaint that I have is that the terminals that are on everything are really weak and have already broken one. Nothing soulder wont fix


Do you mean the terminals on the drivers. If so I always soldered mine w/ silver solder. If you mean the speaker binding posts, then you can always upgrade to nicer ones. When the weather breaks plus keep the photos comin'.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I mean the terminals on just about everything, they used the push on clip terminals on everything and one broke on the input on the crossover, and sounds like a deal on the photos:T


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Endesereth said:


> I mean the terminals on just about everything, they used the push on clip terminals on everything and one broke on the input on the crossover, and sounds like a deal on the photos:T


I have only soldered my internal wiring to the nubs on the drivers and also solder directly to x-over and directly to binding post, so I have never use the clips and have no experience w/ them. I wanted a solid connection where vibration would never be an issue so I only use silver solder.

Anyway, how is your project going?


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Its going great so far, I just need to sand and assermble, then I am done, going to post pics soon


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

Be sure and post your opinion of this setup when you are done. I was thinking about building a pair for my office. Thanks


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I will! i ave got all of them assembled next is sanding then staining


----------



## brandon75173 (Dec 13, 2009)

Look forward to hearing about it. Hustle up!


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Update
got them all assembled and sanded and now need staining, pics coming up soon!


----------



## djdiaz (Dec 12, 2010)

> Be sure and post your opinion of this setup when you are done. I was thinking about building a pair for my office.


+1

I am looking for some DIY bookshelf speakers too. Would love to hear what your impressions are...


----------



## m4nik (Apr 2, 2011)

i would aslo like to see your work as im thinking of having some of these kits shipped to the uk
please post pics


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

heres some updated pics, sorry its taking so long, it keeps snowing.
right now they are being stained


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I am almost done with the builds, just need to fix the grills and glue the ports in, tested one of them out and it sounds really good:T I would recommend these for the price!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I see you built 4 speakers and subs. Are you using for them in a HT set-up, and is there a 5th for a center channel?
It is unusual that you ported them on the top with the tweeter to the right instead of mirror images, or the port in the rear w/ centered tweeters. What is your reasoning for your design?

Looking forward to reading about you impressions of their sound when you have them set-up in place.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

well I am not building a 5th channel because my grandfather has no place to put it, he is going to ty to hide the speakers in thr room. Well I got the dimensions off of madisound, and with the dimensions the only place the port could fit was on top. As for the tweeter being off towards the right I just felt it would be safer to put it off towards the right when I was cutting the wood. Why is this going to affect the preformance of the speaker since its off towards the right?:huh:

Today and tomorrow I am going to be putting the ports in


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Interesting.
I just looked at the Fountek kit with cabinet from Madisound and don't see that it has a port.
https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8502
Yet the parts-only kit does include a port. 
https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8503
I'm wondering if the cabinet dimensions they included is for the sealed cabinet version and not the ported version. I would contact them, and if you have the dimensions for a sealed cabinet, you may be able to remove the port and cut a plug to glue into the hole. If it is their mistake, you can paint the top, sides, and bottom black to cover the patch and leave the front stained for a nice 2 toned look.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

That is very interesting, either way from what I have listened to they sound really great so far!
But I will check into that, thanks for pointing that out!:T


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm glad they sound great. I think they may be one of the best budget speakers for a HT or office system. Let us know what Madisound says about the cabinet size for the too long ports, and how your grandfather likes them in his system.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Interesting design with the top port. Will your grandfather be using these for 5.1 material and just leaving the centre out, or is it mainly stereo listening he'll be doing? I'm just concerned that you'll be left with a big hole in the front soundstage without one, if the subject material/processor settings think there is one. I think lots of receivers still have a "phantom" centre mode, which may help if you can't find a way to work something in, even an in-wall or something, just to have the sound covered.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

He isnt really concerned with surround sound and it is mostly for the grandkids playing games and such.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

its gonna be a bit harder to hear speech/hear dialogue in video games when theres no center. it is the channel that does 70% of the work. 25% surrounds, 5% sub, (unless your surrounds are horrible)


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Well if it's only for casual gaming and things for the kids, you could always either use "phantom" mode I mentioned above, or even 4-ch stereo which should suitably impress the little fellas when they're blowing things up.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I've found that a phantom center works really well. Not as good as a real center but good none the less. I'm certain the kids will never know the difference.


----------

